# 200 Liter Low Maintenance.



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

another tank of mine, 200 Liter and low maintenance

http://www.flowgrow.de/album_showpage.php?full=true&pic_id=4752&user_id=420

Plants:

Eleocharis parvula (left & right)
Hemianthus callitrichoides Cuba (middle)
Anubias coffeefolia
Anubias barteri var. barteri
Anubias gracilis
Anubias lanceolata
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias nana var. petite
Eleocharis acicularis
Rotala spec. Green
Lagarosiphon madagascariensis
Microsorium Needle Leaf (Phillipine)

Lighting:

3 x 39 Watt T5 6.500 Kelvin 12 hours/day

CO2:

2 bubbles per second pressurized

Substrate:

Sand and gravel.

I´m a bit ashamed for this old tank of mine, another new one will be prepared, coming soon I hope !


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks nice!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

looks nice are those dalmation mollies in there?


----------



## djarmstrong (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks nice but i dont really like that there is a internal filter in there .


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

djarmstrong said:


> Looks nice but i dont really like that there is a internal filter in there .


totally agree with this guy


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

> Looks nice but i dont really like that there is a internal filter in there .


me too, it´s just a temporary thing, until the tank is placed again on the right cabinet, so I can fix the Eheim again.



> looks nice are those dalmation mollies in there?


Nope, these little guys are Caudi´s gold, mixed with Galaxies.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Its a tank with a lot of potential. Just needs a little cleaning, nit picking and maturing.


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you! What does nit picking mean ? I luckily understand cleaning and maturing .


----------



## Sparg93 (Mar 31, 2008)

good start, keep it up


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Time for an update:

http://www.flowgrow.de/album_showpage.php?full=true&pic_id=5407&user_id=420

H.c.Cuba needs to get cutting, I didn´t want to risk doing this, without taking a picture from before.

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's looking great and has filled in nicely. I like that it is a little wild and not too manicured.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

looks awesome. keep it up.


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks @ll for your kind words! It´s very nice that you like it!

Some improvement?

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

looks good...growing much nicer.


----------

